# TSH dropping fast, but FT3 and FT4 not budging!!



## jani_3 (Nov 21, 2012)

hi everyone. 
i had another thyroid panel done - endo has asked me to get them done every 4 weeks for the next 6 months.

Oct.
tsh .20 (.3-3.0)
ft3 5.5 (4-7.8)
ft4 20 (11-22)

Nov
tsh .07
ft3 5.8
ft4 19

Dec
tsh .02
ft3 6.4
ft4 19

i am frustrated because i had symptoms of hyperthyroid really bad that i had to take time off work until i saw the endo - really bad anxiety symptoms that came out of nowhere, heart palps, shakiness, weightloss, insomnia....i was put on propranolol which took a week but eventually helped. now i can't not take it. i am back at work but i worry because i am now experiencing growing fatigue..esp in the afternoons. i am starting a new job in Jan and i can barely make it through the day without napping - im generally not a napper!

i am frustrated to have all the symptoms that point to hyper and have my tsh keep getting lower but ft3 and ft4 stays within high but normal levels! i doubt the endo will put me on med until they are out of range but i need to get some help for this awful fatigue. never felt so tired before. did anyone experience this or have suggestions what could be causing my fatigue????

any personal stories are welcome. im just frustrated of having symptoms and watching my tsh drop but the other levels stay in range!!


----------



## jani_3 (Nov 21, 2012)

I should also mention that since my symptoms started 3 months ago, I haven't been able to have caffeine, even small amounts in green tea will affect me negatively. I used to have coffee daily, sometimes twice! Without it really affecting me at all. Now if I have too much chocolate I notice my heart rate increases, I get a bit shakey and just feel unwell!! I want to feel like ME again but my stupid T3 and T4 are not reflective of my symptoms...or the fact my TSH keeps dropping!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Have you had your antibodies tested?


----------



## jani_3 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi Octavia-

Yes, I have had TSI and TPO.

TSI - 0.9 (<1.8)
TPO - 12 (<35)

I just know that something is making me sick. Before I was on the propranolol I couldn't function in my normal job. Now I can function better but I am finding that the fatigue is almost overbearing at times. I have an enlarged thyroid on the left lobe. Had an ultrasound 2 days ago and see the Endo again next week to find out results. Saw some red and blue spots on my thyroid when the technician left the room (trying to see if I could see anyting haha) so not sure what that means but can't wait to find out!!


----------



## Kaykay (Nov 24, 2012)

The Internist I recently started seeing had stated to me (when I inquired about maybe having a Pituitary or Hypothalmus issue)
She said if I was having/experiencing a Pituitary Disorder...that the TSH would be showing VERY low.

Has ur Doctor mentioned any testing on ur Pituitary Gland or Hypothalmus (or whatever that thing is called)?

Ur TSH is extremely low. If ur Doc doesn't start digging deeper into this pretty quick, I'd look for a second opinion.

I'm so sorry u are having these problems, hang in there and stay adamant about receiving the help you need, in feeling normal again.

*Hugs*


----------



## jani_3 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks Kaykay for sharing that info!!

I am feeling extremely frustrated cos I know something isn't right but the Endo seems really passive about everything (I'd like to give her my symptoms and see how passive she is about things then!!) and my doctor referred me to an Endo once some tests starting showing something was going on - don't think he knows much about thyroid/endocrine disorders.

The Endo did check my prolactin levels, which I think is to do with the pituitary. My prolactin was 11.9 (normal range: 5-23).

Based on that, the endo doesn't believe it's a pituitary problem...she is just doing the "wait and see" method, however, it's been 3 months already and my tsh keeps dropping but my thyroid hormones are staying put...wouldn't they have gone out of normal range by now??? Especially with a TSH of .03?

Kaykay - have you found seeing an internist to be helpful? I am just wondering because if this Endo doesn't start doing something other than watch my tsh drop I'm going to have to find someone else. I have heard a few ppl on this board say they have seen an internist and I am wondering if that's a better option for me.


----------

